# Have a receiver, need shpeakers



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Have: Technics SA - DA8 receiver/amplifier.
Need: to make a nice set of DIY speakers for music enjoyment. 

Thinking about making a present for my brother's 30th. He's got this receiver, but recently complained about how he doesn't have proper equipment to enjoy his musical collection. What I am thinking is picking up a set of "recession buster" kit at parts express and making a set of tower. If the bdget will permit, making a subwoofer with its own amp to end up with a well rounded package. 

I know nothing about home audio. I am great when it comes to making stuff with my own hands. What I want is something that would have respectable sound or at least something better what he has now (Blose alarm CD thingy). The catch is, it has to be DIY and on a super tight budget. 

I am open all ears to your suggestions/tips/ideas/pointers/...

Many thanks!

The TriTrix MTM speaker design is hailed by DIYers as one of the best reasons to build your own! Parts Express takes this design one step further in the form of the Tritrix RD Recession Destroyer kit. Everything you need to build a pair of the renowned TriTrix MTM speakers is included, except cabinets. Over $200 worth of components has been discounted to almost HALF of the original combined price!

* TriTrix DIY speaker building kit

Package includes:

* 2 Dayton Audio DC28FS-8 shielded silk some tweeters
* 4 Dayton Audio DC130BS-4 classic shielded woofers
* 2 2.50mH 18 AWG air core inductors
* 2 0.60mH 18 AWG air core inductors
* 2 Dayton Audio DMPC-10 10uF-250V polypropylene caps
* 2 Dayton Audio DMPC-20 20uF-250V polypropylene caps
* 2 Dayton Audio DNR-2.4 ohm 10W resistors
* 2 Gold binding post pairs
* 2 Acousta-Stuf Polyfill 1 lb. bags

Note: Crossover parts and speaker terminals may be substituted for comparable parts at any time.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

Just get yourself a pair of Kef ref 101s or Linn Kann Mark 1. They are great ls3/5a type speakers with out the exhorbitant cost. Sound great too, real high WAF (wide acceptance factor)- throw in a Velodyne ULD 15 along the way - you are set.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

the tritrix recession buster is very hard to beat; as soon as i saw them available i jumped on board. i'm currently running a rough (functionally finished, not very pretty) Left-Center-Right of trix's and very happy for the money. design is also flexible enough to allow you to choose how big of a setup you want; I chose the vented design for the L&R, sealed for center


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

So what's going on with this? I'm using my old Technics SA-DX930 100x5 AVR to run my laptop's 2.1 setup. I took some Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 speakers, removed the control pod and plugged them into the AVR. I also built a small sealed (for now) .7cf enclosure w/a Tangband 740c 8" sub and 240w Dayton plate amp. 

In my little 13'x13' office, it rocks for music and movies...next up is a 10" sub!

Any pics yet?

Jeremy


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know. I am still thinking whether it is worth going after or is it something that I will make and it will live in the closet to save space  .


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

If you weren't all the way in MA, I'd have the perfect solution for this:

Stereophile: Infinity Primus 150 loudspeaker


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

the tritrix use pretty ****ty speakers dont they? 
i read that the individual drivers are pretty bad, but whenever someone mentions a kit that uses them (ie, br-1 or tritrix) they only get positive comments. pretty strange if you ask me.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't necessarily think the daytons are ****ty. They have limitations, sure.

I would expect the tritrix speaker system was built with those limitations in mind to make a good system.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a pair of B&W 601's I might let go.


----------



## Jonny_5 (Aug 31, 2009)

You should also check out Paradigm's Monitor series. They are good bang for the buck.


----------

